# UKBFF drug testing



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Someone (UK president of WABA) announced on FB this morning that the UKBFF will be drug testing as of now and that includes the British finals. He's saying they are now proudly a natural fed blah blah, but this won't affect the IFBB pro's.

As far as I can see, the UKBFF will be drug testing a new comp that they are launching next April called the UK National, but the rest of the comps, and the fed itself, will remain the same.

What are your thoughts on this? Will it eventually lead to a drug free fed? Is it marketing around the Olympics? Will drug testing be rigorous? Good or bad for bodybuilding as a whole? Xx


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

even drug free feds have drug users in all that will happen is the faces that fit get warned of testing in enough time and the rest will have to use short ester compounds .


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

So the drug tests are to suit?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> So the drug tests are to suit?


more than likely due to the Olympics .

even the olympias get tested :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

According to the IFBB rule book which the UKbFF often reference it clearly says that both competitors and officials should promote drug free BB and testing should be carried out at all shows......yea like that happens


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

So will they drug test or is it a PR stunt?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

yannyboy said:


> So will they drug test or is it a PR stunt?


It's publicised and released on their Website that they will drug test the new 'UK National' comp in april next year... But the rest of it I doubt v much x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> According to the IFBB rule book which the UKbFF often reference it clearly says that both competitors and officials should promote drug free BB and testing should be carried out at all shows......yea like that happens


Hmmm ok  lol x


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

*01.07.2012 // UKBFF would like to announce the following exciting news to our loyal members*
​
The UKBFF will have the UK NATIONALS starting in 2013. Date is 21st April and this event will be a selection for the IFBB European and World Championships and invitational Arnold Europe in Madrid. This will be a drug tested Championships under WADA regulations.

Only 4-year members of good standing will be considered to represent the federation at IFBB international events (European and World Championships) or IFBB invitational events (Arnold Classic in Columbus, USA and Arnold Classic in Madrid, Spain and all other events on the IFBB calendar).

There will be prize money in future events (2013), which will only be given to weight category winners, who are 4-year members.

To be considered for IFBB Pro card or to compete in IFBB international or invitational events, you will have to be a 4-year member and have shown loyalty to the UKBFF/IFBB.

All these benefits will only be awarded to UKBFF members, who have shown commitment to the federation, for example like our IFBB pro athletes Zak Khan and Alvin Small, who have always been involved in supporting the UKBFF.

Seasonal members will not be eligible for competing in any IFBB international event or for IFBB pro status, or for prize money in future events.

UKBFF pays for:


 Teams to go to the 7 IFBB International Championships (3 European and 4 World championships) - all expenses are paid

 Selected athletes to go to ARNOLD USA - all expenses are paid

 British bikini overall winner sponsored by D.INCWEAR to go to ARNOLD USA - all expenses paid

 Registration fees for some athletes participating in the ARNOLD MADRID to be paid by UKBFF


The new UK Nationals tested event on 21st April 2013, will have the following categories open for participation:

BB Weight Classes:

Up to 80 Kg

Up to 90 Kg

Over 90 Kg

BIKINI:

Up to 163 cm

Over 163 cm

JUNIORS

Up to 20 years

Up to 23 years

Men's ATHLETIC PHYSIQUE - NEW!!!!

Up to 178 cm

Over 178 cm

Women's PHYSIQUE - NEW!!!!

Up to 163 cm

Over 163 cm

There will also be a Model search.

More detailed info to follow.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Why do they enter a drug tested competition? Isn't it unfair to all the people who enter who are natural?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i love the constant mention of the 4year membership


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i love the constant mention of the 4year membership


Lol yeah, only just realise that.

I'm still interested to see how this all plays out. (If at all really)


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i love the constant mention of the 4year membership


I noticed....sign up for the 4 year membership....£60

I emailed the UKBFF for a statement on this show for the radio podcast. No response thus far

I see no merit in bullsh1tting te UKbff and IFBB is natural and their statement

Contradicts their own rule book as it make out all the otter show are not tested

PS. I say this as a UKBFF member and competitor btw


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

1 thing I don't understand is why there are only 3 weight classes now. Surly the 90+ class is going to be choca, or is that me just being optimistic.


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

ukbff never cease to amaze me..laffable nonsense as usual...


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi guys,

Is there any more info on the show on the 21st of april I am thinking of competing and I want to know every detail I should know

Thanks


----------



## andwin37 (Dec 31, 2012)

standardflexer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is there any more info on the show on the 21st of april I am thinking of competing and I want to know every detail I should know
> 
> Thanks


14th April - UKBFF UK National Championships

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/events.aspx

http://www.ukbff.co.uk/events.html


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Never knew this


----------

